# Changing your rating of a rider, do it.



## BOScusdriver (Jan 11, 2017)

It seems lately that I have been getting some more entitled and obnoxious passengers. Two of them were on NYE, no surprise there. You can go back and rate these riders what they deserve by clicking on the fare amount after its posted, "rider feedback" then "change my rating for a rider". It also gives you a comment box to give more details. Do it. While most of my riders have been great it seems a lot of them are entitled and won't give 5 stars anymore. If I handle your luggage, which I always do because these idiots will bounce their heavy bags off your bumper, and you don't tip, 4 is the most you are getting. I also can't believe how many people just start eating something without asking. I always tell them no eating as I don't eat in my truck. They always leave crumbs and shit behind. Total slobs, rate them as such.


----------



## Dukedawg (Jun 16, 2016)

All riders on Uber should start at three. Baseline.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Dukedawg said:


> All riders on Uber should start at three. Baseline.


Right. And they should use the same reasoning with our ratings? Start at 3 and if you get out and open the door for them, adjust accordingly? Don't forget they can see their rating change as soon as you enter it and retaliate with a 1 star. Forgive me, but where on the Uber Passenger FAQ's does it suggest tipping the driver? They do everything they can to discourage it. I just won't subscribe to the policy of taking frustrations with Ubers lack of promoting tipping out on the passengers.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'll rate pax that are terrible, but I rarely get a pax that I truly cannot stand. 


disp350 said:


> Right. And they should use the same reasoning with our ratings? Start at 3 and if you get out and open the door for them, adjust accordingly? Don't forget they can see their rating change as soon as you enter it and retaliate with a 1 star. Forgive me, but where on the Uber Passenger FAQ's does it suggest tipping the driver? They do everything they can to discourage it. I just won't subscribe to the policy of taking frustrations with Ubers lack of promoting tipping out on the passengers.


Very good point.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

BOScusdriver said:


> It seems lately that I have been getting some more entitled and obnoxious passengers. Two of them were on NYE, no surprise there. You can go back and rate these riders what they deserve by clicking on the fare amount after its posted, "rider feedback" then "change my rating for a rider". It also gives you a comment box to give more details. Do it. While most of my riders have been great it seems a lot of them are entitled and won't give 5 stars anymore. If I handle your luggage, which I always do because these idiots will bounce their heavy bags off your bumper, and you don't tip, 4 is the most you are getting. I also can't believe how many people just start eating something without asking. I always tell them no eating as I don't eat in my truck. They always leave crumbs and shit behind. Total slobs, rate them as such.


Wait two months and then change the pax's rating. Then they won't know which driver did it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BOScusdriver said:


> You can go back and rate these riders what they deserve by clicking on the fare amount after its posted, "rider feedback" then "change my rating for a rider". It also gives you a comment box to give more details.


You post this like its new...


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

All riders should be banned from Uber if their average rating falls below 4.6 and failed to increase it within the next 5 consecutive trips.


----------



## Dukedawg (Jun 16, 2016)

disp350 said:


> Right. And they should use the same reasoning with our ratings? Start at 3 and if you get out and open the door for them, adjust accordingly? Don't forget they can see their rating change as soon as you enter it and retaliate with a 1 star. Forgive me, but where on the Uber Passenger FAQ's does it suggest tipping the driver? They do everything they can to discourage it. I just won't subscribe to the policy of taking frustrations with Ubers lack of promoting tipping out on the passengers.


I'm fine with a baseline of three for us. It'll get a lot of awful drivers off the road.

I'm not taking frustration out on passengers. If they don't tip, they get an okay rating from me. You were not a great customer.

People know about tipping. Hell, I heard it on a freaking massive podcast the other day. Is it ubers fault they don't? Certainly, but this is the hand we've been dealt and I'm going to play it accordingly. All I can do is rate lower and not pick up anyone below a 4.6.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DocT said:


> All riders should be banned from Uber if their average rating falls below 4.6 and failed to increase it within the next 5 consecutive trips.


Uber isnt going to stop taking peoples money...


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Try banning this 4.26 guy. What an ******bag. Gets in talks about how rich he is.


----------



## Dukedawg (Jun 16, 2016)

Don't accept that low!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Wait two months and then change the pax's rating. Then they won't know which driver did it.


Are you going to remember that pax?

Seems like way too much effort to track just to be spiteful...


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

DocT said:


> All riders should be banned from Uber if their average rating falls below 4.6 and failed to increase it within the next 5 consecutive trips.


His money is what pays your bill.

Anyone that pays gets 5 star from me. People who eat in the car or slams the door gets 4. 3 stars are those junkies that smell like chemical factory stinking up the whole car and 3 means the pax will not get matched again. I never rate anyone below that. I hadn't been in violent situation yet. Drunks, rudeness, smell, idiocy, .. I can handle.

I had excellent experience with a person with 4.2 star. But I run at a crack of issue with anyone near 4.6. I don't wait my standard 5 minutes for them.


----------



## Dukedawg (Jun 16, 2016)

jjfad said:


> His money is what pays your bill.
> 
> Anyone that pays gets 5 star from me. People who eat in the car or slams the door gets 4. 3 stars are those junkies that smell like chemical factory stinking up the whole car and 3 means the pax will not get matched again. I never rate anyone below that. I hadn't been in violent situation yet. Drunks, rudeness, smell, idiocy, .. I can handle.
> 
> I had excellent experience with a person with 4.2 star. But I run at a crack of issue with anyone near 4.6. I don't wait my standard 5 minutes for them.


Would you do the same if you were a server and received no tip?


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> On Uber you get rematched with pax you give a 3 too. Maybe you do Lyft


Thanks.


Dukedawg said:


> Would you do the same if you were a server and received no tip?


Sorry. I hate servers that expect specific amount of tip. The whole point of tip is going extra miles. Standard tip rate is not cool with me.

I only get tip about 20% of the time..


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Are you going to remember that pax?
> 
> Seems like way too much effort to track just to be spiteful...


Yes I will remember


----------



## HogDaddy (Dec 29, 2016)

As a pax I always rate 5 stars. Except for 1 guy in DC who on my 2nd Uber berated me for not placing the pin exactly. I was 100 ft from him. In case it was you, it was a year ago by Lincoln memorial to a hotel in crystal city , you drove an older white Toyota.

And you have to be a pretty shitty server for me not to tip at least 10%. I mean REALLY bad.


----------



## Dukedawg (Jun 16, 2016)

jjfad said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Sorry. I hate servers that expect specific amount of tip. The whole point of tip is going extra miles. Standard tip rate is not cool with me.
> 
> I only get tip about 20% of the time..


That's not my question. If you don't get tipped as a server, would you consider the customer five star


----------



## BOScusdriver (Jan 11, 2017)

jjfad said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Sorry. I hate servers that expect specific amount of tip. The whole point of tip is going extra miles. Standard tip rate is not cool with me.
> 
> I only get tip about 20% of the time..


This is BS, no Uber driver gets tipped that frequently.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BOScusdriver said:


> This is BS, no Uber driver gets tipped that frequently.


20% ain't too bad, especially if he's on Lyft more...

Small sample size, but after using my tablet tip sign this Friday night, I had 70% tipping rate: https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/#post-1965439

Saturday wasn't as good, 6 out of 13 for under $40. $120 in tips between two days, definitely covered my gas and then some!


----------



## BOScusdriver (Jan 11, 2017)

disp350 said:


> Right. And they should use the same reasoning with our ratings? Start at 3 and if you get out and open the door for them, adjust accordingly? Don't forget they can see their rating change as soon as you enter it and retaliate with a 1 star. Forgive me, but where on the Uber Passenger FAQ's does it suggest tipping the driver? They do everything they can to discourage it. I just won't subscribe to the policy of taking frustrations with Ubers lack of promoting tipping out on the passengers.


That's simply not true. Most riders don't even know how to check their rating and if you're rating the customer based on the fear of what they might give you then you aren't rating properly.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

BOScusdriver said:


> That's simply not true. Most riders don't even know how to check their rating and if you're rating the customer based on the fear of what they might give you then you aren't rating properly.


Give me a 1 star, I give you a 1 star


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

BOScusdriver said:


> This is BS, no Uber driver gets tipped that frequently.


Correct. Sorry. That was Lyft stat. Uber 1 out of 20.. 5% about..


----------



## chinook101 (Mar 22, 2016)

I rate every normal, non eventful trip a 4. If you're awesome, great convo and personality, you get a 5. Slam my door or give me shit, 3 or lower.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BOScusdriver said:


> This is BS, no Uber driver gets tipped that frequently.


Nah, with a tip sign and good service its easy. I get maybe 25


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I rate all riders 5stars. Then adjust it to 1 star 3 weeks later. New experiment for the year.

Oh....and you don't get a ride if you bring open food or uncovered drink into my car. Smell poorly. Try and vape. Basically, not acting like a civilized adult. Another new experiment for the new year.


----------



## BOScusdriver (Jan 11, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Nah, with a tip sign and good service its easy. I get maybe 25


Total BS.


----------



## BOScusdriver (Jan 11, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> 20% ain't too bad, especially if he's on Lyft more...
> 
> Small sample size, but after using my tablet tip sign this Friday night, I had 70% tipping rate: https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/#post-1965439
> 
> Saturday wasn't as good, 6 out of 13 for under $40. $120 in tips between two days, definitely covered my gas and then some!


Do you h


Shangsta said:


> You post this like its new...


Its a fairly new feature that was never announced as far as I know. Not everyone is as brilliant nor as obnoxious as you are I guess.


----------



## BOScusdriver (Jan 11, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Give me a 1 star, I give you a 1 star


You may not get rated for days. Good luck figuring that out, a total waste of time.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

BOScusdriver said:


> You may not get rated for days. Good luck figuring that out, a total waste of time.


I've only gotten two 1 stars and got them almost immediately and knew who they were.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BOScusdriver said:


> announced as far as I know. Not everyone is as brilliant nor as obnoxious as you are I guess.


You dont have to believe me but I am not the only one who has seen tips go up. Your experience may vary or your your service sucks and pax dont give you a dime


----------



## BOScusdriver (Jan 11, 2017)

I have gotten plenty of 5.00 or more tips. You saying you get tipped 25% of the time on Uber is a farse. I'm sure it's not the only thing you lie about.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BOScusdriver said:


> I have gotten plenty of 5.00 or more tips. You saying you get tipped 25% of the time on Uber is a farse. I'm sure it's not the only thing you lie about.


I got tipped 70% last friday, you gonna call me a liar too?


chinook101 said:


> I rate every normal, non eventful trip a 4. If you're awesome, great convo and personality, you get a 5. Slam my door or give me shit, 3 or lower.


Would you be ok with Pax using the same rating theory?

Every driver starts with a 3 star. If you're awesome, great convo with some water and candy, maybe you'll get a 4....

Pax rating doesn't matter over all, but this really screws with ratings. You rate someone a 4 for a normal, uneventful trip? That's what I want! Hell, I don't mind the silent pax or one that takes a nap, that's less I have to do yet you'll rate them low so I won't want to accept them?

Slamming doors, being late to pickup and being obnoxious - all legit reasons to lose a star. Every pax should start at a 5 and lose stars accordingly...


----------



## chinook101 (Mar 22, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Every pax should start at a 5 and lose stars accordingly...


I was doing that for a while, and striving to maintain a high rating myself. But then I got to thinking, what do I give a rider that is exceptional, above the rest? So I reserve 5 stars for them. Obviously, they do the same, when I get rated, its typically a 5, but not always.

All that being said, I'm still above the area average for drivers. I should caviat that to say I only complete about 30-40 rides a week, so it's not as hard to keep the rating up.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

BOScusdriver said:


> This is BS, no Uber driver gets tipped that frequently.


I do.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

BOScusdriver said:


> I have gotten plenty of 5.00 or more tips. You saying you get tipped 25% of the time on Uber is a farse. I'm sure it's not the only thing you lie about.


Different markets, different service from drivers, different levels of tipping. Just because you don't get tipped doesn't mean everyone else is a liar. Step up your game, chum.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Nah, with a tip sign and good service its easy. I get maybe 25


I too have noticed a big uptick in tips received after adding signs. I got around $75.00 in tips last weekend on $253 in fares.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BOScusdriver said:


> I have gotten plenty of 5.00 or more tips. You saying you get tipped 25% of the time on Uber is a farse. I'm sure it's not the only thing you lie about.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Is it possible to still change ratings? I haven't quite figured it out yet.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

BOScusdriver said:


> It seems lately that I have been getting some more entitled and obnoxious passengers. Two of them were on NYE, no surprise there. You can go back and rate these riders what they deserve by clicking on the fare amount after its posted, "rider feedback" then "change my rating for a rider". It also gives you a comment box to give more details. Do it. While most of my riders have been great it seems a lot of them are entitled and won't give 5 stars anymore. If I handle your luggage, which I always do because these idiots will bounce their heavy bags off your bumper, and you don't tip, 4 is the most you are getting. I also can't believe how many people just start eating something without asking. I always tell them no eating as I don't eat in my truck. They always leave crumbs and shit behind. Total slobs, rate them as such.


Sadly a rider rating really means nothing i always just give 5 stars even though they dont deserve it. I hate ubers rating system for drivers its so unfair



steveK2016 said:


> 20% ain't too bad, especially if he's on Lyft more...
> 
> Small sample size, but after using my tablet tip sign this Friday night, I had 70% tipping rate: https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/#post-1965439
> 
> Saturday wasn't as good, 6 out of 13 for under $40. $120 in tips between two days, definitely covered my gas and then some!


Wow 120 in tips, how? I been doing uber around 11 months and can count my tips on 2 hands. Ive been tipped probably around 50 dollars in 700 rides.. thats around 13 riders tipped me.. what is your secrete?



jp300h said:


> I too have noticed a big uptick in tips received after adding signs. I got around $75.00 in tips last weekend on $253 in fares.


What signs? Please i need to know the secret to getting tips


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

REDSEA said:


> Is it possible to still change ratings? I haven't quite figured it out yet.


Go to TRIP DETAIL>HELP>Issue with a rider>I want to change my rating for a rider


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

brianboru said:


> Go to TRIP DETAIL>HELP>Issue with a rider>I want to change my rating for a rider


I was right ther just overlooked issue with a rider. Thanks!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Robert finnly said:


> what is your secrete?


The link was in that post, check out that Tablet Tipping Sign thread. It works!


----------

